
5 Excellent and FREE AngularJS Learning Materials for Beginners - mcrump
http://michaelcrump.net/angularjs-learning-materials
======
imakesnowflakes
Every time I take a look at Angular, I wonder if the concepts implemented or
employed by it can be exposed as a simpler interface. A good example that
comes to mind is the case of git. I think we can all agree that the
functionality provided by git can be exposed using a simpler interface (Eg
Mercurial, but please, don't start). I mean, there is nothing about the
concepts of DVCS's that makes an interface to it hard. So, my question is.

Can Angularjs be simpler?

~~~
camus2
AngularJS is definetly simpler for some things and more complicated for
others,but as your app grows it scales better.

Backbone and Ember have more like an active record approach,which is great but
then you're stuck with Backbone or Ember models. With angular one can use pure
js objects which is its biggest strength.

So I can write all my domain in pure js then use angular on top ,instead
extending some class at first place,since raw objects are computed and change
are tracked in the view.

Now AngularJS will force you to write the presentation code a certain way.If
you dont you wont be productive with it.A lot of questions on SO exist because
people try to do complicated stuff without understanding how it works,and how
its components fit together. If you have ever worked with Flex or WPF you'll
feel at home with angular.Because it's basically the same thing.

~~~
sehr
> but as your app grows it scales better.

Proof? I have yet to see a large Angular app aside from DoubleClick in the
wild. Can't say the same for BB/Ember.

> but then you're stuck with Backbone or Ember models.

So, have you ever actually used either of those? You can piecemeal out
Backbone, and Ember Data is _completely_ optional.

~~~
camus2
> So, have you ever actually used either of those?

Yes and AngularJS is better than those two. Proof? the large community behing
AngularJS. the 800 + committers on github and all the resources on the
internet that beats any other framework. Devs dont use something because it's
hyped but because it will actually make them more productive. But you'll get
your facts straight eventually.

~~~
sehr
> Proof? the large community

> Devs dont use something because it's hyped

> But you'll get your facts straight eventually

You seem rather offended by this conversation, figure we'll stop it here.

------
dchuk
Looks like your submission of this at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/angularjs/](http://www.reddit.com/r/angularjs/) got
removed or filtered for some reason. I moderate that subreddit so I approved
it for ya.

~~~
mcrump
Thanks!

------
trcollinson
I'm curious if anyone has a similar resource for EmberJS. My client is
currently pushing it and a resource similar to this would be quite helpful.

~~~
sehr
[http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/what-were-the-most-useful-
resou...](http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/what-were-the-most-useful-resources-
for-learning-ember-js/2089)

Unfortunately, it's not in the convenient form of a blogpost. You may have to
slog through some informative discussion.

------
OutThisLife
I don't see why people think AngularJS is so complex? Documentation sucks (or
sucked) but if you use it, it comes pretty naturally.

------
axanoeychron
These submissions make me feel like I am on LifeHacker.

